# Is it ok to broadcast corn? ( It Worked!!!!!) Thanks Fellas!



## young gunna

I have all implements for my tractor except a row planter. Just wondering?


----------



## Canuck5

*Yes it is!*

You can certainly do it and have a good "stand" of corn.  Just cover it real well when you are finished, so that you don't feed the birds.  

Work your ground up well, broadcast your corn and then pass over it again with whatever tillage equipment you have.   If the corn ended up 2" deep that wouldn't be too much of a problem, but much deeper than that and you would have issues.


----------



## young gunna

Ok thanks! What is the best type to plant for deer? I have a 2ac field to plant.


----------



## jimbo4116

Broadcasting requires more seed than drilling as some seed will be to deep and some uncovered. But you do not want to broadcast to many as a stand of corn does not need to be a thick as millet, milo or cereal grain.

If you get a good stand you may want to plow out some middles using sweeps.

Two many plants will starve each other competing for water and nutrients.


----------



## Canuck5

*Yeah .....*

Like Jimbo says, too thick can be an issue too.

I'd steer you in the direction of any type of "certified" seed, that you could get your hands on.   Buying the "deer corn" and planting it, is a big crapshoot.  It may or may not grow.  

The next thing you need to figure in all this is the fertilizer cost.   Corn doesn't grow very well, without nitrogen and nitrogen costs money.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

My opinion is that old time open pollinated corn such as Hickory King or Truckers Favorite is less fussy about water and fertilizer than the new hybrids.


----------



## Gadestroyer74

if it was me i would rent a row planter beens u have the tractor 2 acres is a good bit to plant and you just dont wana be throwing seed where ever and hope it grows just my 2 cents .or find a farmer close by and pay him alittle bit to plant it for you


----------



## young gunna

Thanks guys!


----------



## 00Beau

I broadcast deer corn every year and cover it and have good ears of corn on it, personally I cannot see planting high priced garden corn for deer but that is just me.


----------



## Quail man

we plant about 20 acres of corn every year for the quail and deer, I have planters now but before that I broadcasted all of it, planting you use about 10 pounds per acre, broadcasting about 20 pounds per acre


----------



## Jake0614

If your not already, sign up with Quail Unlimited or NWTF and they have a seed program just about every year.  I have been able to get 1 year old Round Up ready seed corn for about $8 per bag.  Germintation on this older seed is usually about 70% and come along well.  They also have sorghum and round up soybeans too.  Just a thought.


----------



## young gunna

*Lookin Good!*

The corn is doing well!


----------



## Canuck5

You did real good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuntNC

nice... what kind did you end up planting?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

looks like your at the right point to come back with some Nitrogen. If your wanting to make good ears.


----------



## young gunna

Yeah just a lil scared! Rain is iffy. Ya know!


----------



## 00Beau

Looks Great!


----------



## HuntNC

young, what seed type did you plant?


----------



## young gunna

Regular cleaned corn 90day


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS

young gunna said:


> Yeah just a lil scared! Rain is iffy. Ya know!



yeah, a good rain would help ya out alot, but corn does need that extra dose of N.  I'd do it during the day when you wont have a chance of dew or moisture on the plants.....that way it dont burn any.  Good luck to ya sir


----------



## young gunna

We have Ears!


----------

